# FA forums vs Malwarebytes



## Kyros (Jan 9, 2010)

Out of curiosity, why does malwarebytes consider the FA forums a malicious IP?

I have to constantly keep shutting down IP/Protection just to lurks the forum. I've tried to blacklist it from blocking out the IP related to the FA forums that blocks the access, but each time a do a different addy pops up.
D=

Anyone else using malwarebytes and or have corrected this problem without turning off protection services? The help would be appriciated. =3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 9, 2010)

Kyros said:


> Out of curiosity, why does malwarebytes consider the FA forums a malicious IP?


Dude, have you seen some of the crap posted here? It's for your own protection.



> I have to constantly keep shutting down IP/Protection just to lurks the forum. I've tried to blacklist it from blocking out the IP related to the FA forums that blocks the access, but each time a do a different addy pops up.
> D=
> 
> Anyone else using malwarebytes and or have corrected this problem without turning off protection services? The help would be appriciated. =3


You could switch to Microsoft Security Essentials. Does the same anti-malware stuff, but doesn't fuck with your Internet.

Or you could switch to Linux, but I for one would rather you didn't.

Should this go in Bits and Bytes?


----------



## rednec0 (Jan 9, 2010)

Like Rigor said, just switch to Microsoft Security Essentials; from my experience so far it sends-out less false-positive warnings than any other free security software. However the fact that Malwarebytes is giving you warnings should be a concern to the forum mods/admins. If you're using Firefox just get adblock plus for it until they can find the malicious advert(s).


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 9, 2010)

Is it MBAM or another MalwareBytes product?


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 9, 2010)

I see this is for the purchased/registered version of MBAM.  I found the IP false positive reporting board on MalwareBytes' forums: http://www.malwarebytes.org/forums/index.php?showforum=42

Also, I think this should go in Bits & Bytes, since it's more program help than site problem.


----------



## Kyros (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone. I'm not a huge fan of anything Microsoft related but i have heard A LOT of good things about Microsoft security essentials. So i think i'll go ahead and give it a try. 

MBAM comes with an option to report false positives which i report everytime i forget to turn the darn thing off and its been days now with still no update. ;(

But i'll go ahead and give Microsoft security a try, for once. Thanks for the help. =P


----------



## Runefox (Jan 9, 2010)

I've never heard of anyone actually buying MBAM - It's most useful as a scanner rather than a shield. I recommend using Avast instead as a main malware scanner, as it's fast and lightweight.


----------



## Kyros (Jan 9, 2010)

I run MBAM and Avira AntiVir and PeerGuardian. I've used Avast in the past until it failed to pick up a few nasty trojans that any other virus scanner in the world would detect. Me and Avast didn't have a very good friendship. 

MBAM as well as Avira AntiVir with shields on. They work well together <3


----------



## Carenath (Jan 9, 2010)

rednec0 said:


> However the fact that Malwarebytes is giving you warnings should be a concern to the forum mods/admins. If you're using Firefox just get adblock plus for it until they can find the malicious advert(s).


It is of no major concern to the admins and mods, because, this is most likely a false positive. I would need more information on exactly what range of IP's it is reporting and why they are being reported.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 12, 2010)

The only concern with false positives is that it can be used as a denial of service attack.  I believe malawarebytes allows user reporting of suspect sites, without checking.  Somebody may have loaded in ranges as a malicious prank.


----------

